# Duck Call Bottle Stoppers



## Jason Needham (Oct 11, 2013)

Since I've been on Duck Calls, decided to make some wine bottle stoppers. Cherry, Osage, and Walnut Woods.

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/D82DF5EC-017F-4E7F-B671-011036DC70AB-1527-000002E910118497_zpsa11ad252.jpg

http://i239.Rule #2/albums/ff6/GADUCKTHRASHER/7039C467-B0E8-4AE0-B152-CD39D07CC65F-1527-000002E8C5B24650_zps301c3f48.jpg


----------



## SENC (Oct 11, 2013)

I really like those! If I can ever find shop time, may have to try a few. Great idea!


----------

